# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Onderzoek op embryonale stamcellen vind ik niet kunnen

## Leontien

*Onderzoek op embryonale stamcellen vind ik niet kunnen*




> Paus Benedictus XVI heeft zijn afwijzing van onderzoek op embryonale stamcellen nog eens herhaald. De paus noemde het zaterdag moreel verwerpelijk een embryo schade toe te brengen, hoezeer dergelijk onderzoek de medische wetenschap ook vooruit kan helpen.


nu.nl

Ben jij het eens met de Paus of vind jij dat er wel onderzoek gedaan mag worden op embryonale stamcellen?

Geef hieronder je mening.

----------


## motorwybe

Schade toebrengen aan een embryo kan natuurlijk nooit.
Maar als die "" meneer de Paus" dat zegt heeft ie daar een andere bedoeling mee en dat maakt verdacht.
Nou heeft die meneer al vaker criminele gedachten gelanceerd, (verbod op voorbehoedsmiddelen- HIV etc. en zijn visie op het Homo of Lesbo zijn), dus neem dit pauselijk geluid maar met een korreltje zout en ga gewoon je gang als wetenschapper en blijf daarmee bij de tijd.
Helaas zijn er nog veel goedgelovige mensen die de door Rome gedicteerde regels nog slaafs volgen, met alle a-humane en ellendige gevolgen van dien.
Ik zou het wel willen uitschreeuwen ": beste mensen, denk zelf en leef het leven samen !
Anders gezegd : durf zelf beslissingen te nemen over je eigen leven en sta open voor anderen, die je nodig hebben.

----------


## ishbel

Ik ben het er mee eens dat onderzoek op stamcellen niet kan. Er wordt zo veel geld verspild in de gezondheidszorg met verschrikkelijk onnodige onderzoeken en daar moet iedereen aan meebetalen door de verhoging van de zorgpremie. 
Het maakt niet uit of de Paus dit gezegd heeft of willekeurig wie. Accepteer gewoon dat sommige zaken niet te genezen zijn. De enige zekerheid die je hebt in het leven, is dat je ooit dood gaat! 
Al dat experimenteren is ook niet goed door de wetenschappers. Alles te weten maakt ook niet gelukkig........

----------


## motorwybe

Als er niet wetenschappelijk werd onderzocht zat ik al jaren in een rolstoel (rugtumor), was ik half blind (mislukte oogoperatie) en had mijn oudste zoon met zijn aangeboren klompvoeten (succesvol geholpen) nu in een invaliden karretje gezeten en had hij geen maatschappelijke kansen gehad. Over kosten gesproken : wat had de maatschappij daarvoor moeten ophoesten als die kundigheid er niet was geweest ?
Zo ook het stamcel onderzoek.
Je zult maar bloedkanker hebben en er zou geen wetenschappelijk onderzoek zijn gedaan naar stamcel-therapieën.....?

----------


## christel1

Ik vind dat het niet aan de Paus is om zich met zo'n dingens te bemoeien, zonder onderzoek zaten we nu nog met de pest, cholera en geen antibiotica. Zonder onderzoek was er nu ook nog geen IVF en andere dingens die soms heel belangrijk kunnen zijn in een mensenleven. Volgens de paus mag je ook geen condooms gebruiken om gelijk welke reden terwijl bv Afrika een land is dat bijna geen anti-conceptie kent en waar aids volop tiert en er heel veel kinderen sterven van honger en dorst en ook van HIV, ieder zijn ding zou ik zeggen, de wetenschappers zijn er wel voor iets. Dankzij hen kunnen sommige ongeneeslijke ziektes nu al behandeld worden, we gaan niet teruggaan naar de Middeleeuwen omdat het Paus het zegt hoor, er is zo'n gezegde van "schoenmaker blijf bij je leest" (lees, gebruik je verstand dus)

----------


## ikke64

De Paus of niet. Ik ben van mening dat als er reden is om dit onderzoek te doen we deze mogelijkheid moeten aangrijpen. Ik kan me voorstellen dat je geen mensje op de wereld wil zetten die bepaalde afwijkingen heeft. @ishbel daar bespaar je dus ook heel veel geld mee. Je wilt niet weten wat bv een gemiddeld down kindje kost. En dan hebben we het niet eens gehad over kwaliteit van leven van de boreling. Wat natuurlijk altijd de belangrijkste overweging moet zijn.

----------


## parfum

Ik ben van mening dat alles wat de wetenschap, en daarmee onze gezondheid, vooruit kan helpen dat onderzocht moet kunnen worden. Als er geen chemo's uitgevonden zouden zijn dan zou mijn man al in maart dit jaar zijn overleden, nu leeft hij nog steeds dankzij die chemo's, ook deze middelen zijn ooit door onderzoek uitgevonden.
Ik weet dat wij allen ooit zullen moeten sterven, maar wie hangt die verlangt, iedereen wil graag zo lang mogelijk in leven blijven en dat kan alleen maar doordat de wetenschappers onderzoeken blijven doen. De paus moet zich niet met medische zaken bemoeien, daar hebben we wetenschappers voor. Als onze Lieve Heer niet had gewild dat mensen beter zouden worden dan had hij ervoor gezorgd dat er geen dokters zouden komen op deze wereld. Maar juist die dokters hebben van onze Lieve Heer de gave gekregen om mensen beter te kunnen maken, en dan moet die gave ook gebruikt kunnen worden. Laat de dus de paus maar liever beter naar zijn eigen ''onderdanen'' kijken zodat die geen kinderen meer misbruiken, dan heeft hij al werk genoeg, dát is pas érg en zéér overbodig. En dat noemt men een celibatair-leven leiden.......jaja......

----------


## ishbel

@Ikke64: van de gemiddelde kosten van een gehandicapt kind ben ik echt wel op de hoogte hoor! 

Ja, wetenschappelijk onderzoek heeft veel goede dingen opgeleverd. Maar is het rechtvaardig om (ongevraagd) eicellen van vrouwen die IVF ondergaan te gebruiken (eigen ervaring)? Die arts gebruikte de eicellen om te kunnen promoveren. 
Ik sta niet bij voorbaat negatief tegen wetenschappelijk onderzoek. Maar er zijn heel veel onderzoeken die absoluut overbodig zijn. Ik ken mensen waarbij de zoontjes in het gezin een erfelijke afwijking hadden en helaas voor het bereiken van de 10e verjaardag zijn overleden. Die mensen wilden daarna enkel meisjes omdat die de ziekte niet konden krijgen. Heel begrijpelijke situatie. Maar ik kan weinig begrip opbrengen voor mensen die er bewust voor kiezen op late leeftijd een kind te willen krijgen en dan graag "blond met blauwe ogen", dat gaat mij te ver. Of vrouwen die ver na de menopauze nog een kind willen hebben "omdat die mogelijkheid er nu eenmaal is" dankzij al die onderzoeken. Is dat rechtvaardig tegenover het kind?
Zelf ben ik ook slachtoffer van een medisch foutje en ben ik voor de rest van mijn leven gehandicapt. De kosten daarvan zijn voor mijn rekening want de verzekering vergoed de medicijnen en noodzakelijke behandelingen niet. De situatie zal ook alleen maar verslechteren en ik zal steeds meer geld moeten neerleggen om het allemaal draaglijk te houden.
Gelukkig zijn er tegenwoordig chemo's, antibiotica en overige medicatie. Daarmee wordt veel goeds bereikt. Helaas zullen er ook altijd situaties blijven bestaan waarbij het beoogde doel niet wordt bereikt.
Na 11 jaar "in de keuken" gekeken te hebben van ziekenhuizen, weet ik zo ongeveer wel wat daar allemaal gebeurt. En er wordt echt heel veel overbodig onderzoek gedaan. Niet om van te leren maar omdat het experimenteren zo leuk is. Wetenschappers zullen altijd proberen om alles te ontrafelen maar doe het wel verantwoord!

----------


## motorwybe

Beste Ishbel. Ben het voor een groot deel eens met je schrijven. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar b.v. de mogelijkheid om een kindje te krijgen als je al "oud en der dagen zat" bent (inderdaad, wat doe je zo'n kind aan) vind ik onderzoek vanuit een egoistische kijk op de wereld en op je zelf, dus immoreel. Of onderzoek naar de mogelijkheid om een kindje te kweken dat geen last van snotbellen heeft of om een automatische huildemper in te bouwen (ik noem maar eens een gekke zijstraat ;-) ) is geld weggooien en niet wetenschappelijk verantwoord Het gaat dan al snel de puur commerciele kant op.
Veel onderzoekswerk wordt namelijk gefinancierd door het bedrijfsleven en de investeringen moeten wel worden terug verdiend.
Of die overbodige onderzoeken die je noemt ook echt overbodig zijn kan ik niet beoordelen, maar stamcel onderzoek heeft al veel waardevols opgeleverd.
En daar mogen we wel dankbaar voor zijn.
Maar expirementen om het expirementeren, dus zonder er van te leren en het zichtveld te verdiepen, zal een echte wetenschapper (denk ik ) dan ook niet zo gauw doen.
Mijn beide zoons zijn wetenschappers en ik ben met hun van mening dat de wetenschap ten dienste van de mensheid niet moet worden gehinderd door o.a. geloofs overtuigingen.
Op die basis is al te veel ellende op de wereld gebracht en dat gaat nog steeds door.

----------


## ikke64

@ishbel, het gebruik van IVF cellen zonder toestemming is hier in NL wettelijk verboden.

En ik bedoel natuurlijk dat het gaat om medische zaken. Uiterlijk zou geen onderzoek mogen opleveren. We zijn toch geen hitlertjes. Maar het voorbeeld wat er genoemt word over de jongentjes is voor mij zeker wel een reden. En ook weer kosten besparend  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

@Ikke, natuurlijk moet je toestemming geven om IVF cellen te gebruiken maar neem nu bv een koppel die de eicellen niet meer wil gebruiken (kinderwens vervuld) en ze geven toestemming ? Dan zie ik geen enkel probleem. En ik heb een lerares gehad die haar zoontje ook gestorven is aan een ziekte die alleen jongetjes treft, weet niet meer welke ziekte het was en dan kan ik het goed begrijpen dat je alleen nog maar meisjes wilt. Maar niemand weet wat de toekomst brengt, je kan een heel gezond kindje op de wereld zetten dat dan later ziek wordt en je het moet afgeven, ja dan ben ik blij dat de medische wereld toch iets kan voorstellen op zo'n momenten. Heb mijn zus ook dit jaar moeten afgeven, zonder chemo had ze er misschien 12 jaar geleden al niet meer geweest. Erg genoeg hoor...

----------


## ishbel

@Ikke: het mag dan wel bij de wet verboden zijn, toch gebeurt het! Ik ben er zelf bij toeval achter gekomen nadat ik alle behandeling had stop gezet. Per ongeluk stuurde ze mij het dossier op van de afd. Gynaecologie ipv de afd. Orthopedie. Uit het dossier bleek ook dat één van de artsen "gebruik" had gemaakt van 1 van mijn miskramen voor zijn onderzoek zonder toestemming te vragen. Absoluut onacceptabel!
En zoals jij het stelt, zouden er geen kinderen dus meer geboren mogen worden met het syndroom van Down. Vanwege de kosten en de levenskwaliteit. Ik zie wekelijks kinderen en volwassenen met Down: wat een plezier hebben die mensen en wat zijn ze vaak vrolijk! Ook staan ze heel open in de wereld. Hebben die mensen geen recht op leven? Een zwager en schoonzus zijn beide geestelijk gehandicapt. Werken allebei, hebben een zelfstandige huishouding zonder hulp, kunnen zich zelfstandig verplaatsen. Willen we echt een wereld waar enkel "perfecte" mensen mogen leven?!

En er zijn ook mensen die gebruik maken van de mogelijkheden die gecreëerd zijn door de wetenschappers om dat leuke blonde kind te krijgen met die schattige blauwe ogen. Daar is het onderzoek vast niet voor gestart, maar nu die mogelijkheid er eenmaal is, wordt er ook gebruik van gemaakt. Alsof je een taart besteld! Wat wilt u: blond/bruin/zwart, krullen ja/nee, kuiltjes in de wangen ja/nee, jongen of meisje? Moet elk nieuw leven alleen maar perfect zijn? Voor mensen met een erfelijke afwijking in de familie kan het een zegen zijn. Wij hebben zelf in de familie een erfelijke aandoening die zowel jongens als meisjes treft. Maar er is nooit vooraf onderzoek gedaan of het kind de afwijking zal hebben bij de geboorte. En nee, het is niet dodelijk op jonge leeftijd maar wel invaliderend vroeg of laat.

Zelf heb ik in mijn werkzame jaren in het ziekenhuis meegemaakt dat er "gespeeld" werd met menselijk materiaal omdat het zo leuk was. Wetenschap heeft er dan toch niets meer mee te maken? Gebruik dan de kennis en mogelijkheden om er goede dingen mee te doen! Richt de aandacht op een remedie tegen HIV, dementie, kanker en meer ziektes.

----------


## ikke64

@ishbel,
Als ik dit dossier in handen had zou deze persoon nooit meer onderzoek verrichten. Ik sleepte hem voor de tuchtcommissie. Maar goed dat is voor ieder persoonlijk.
Wat betreft mijn verhaal over down ed. Ben ik in ieder geval van mening dat nu deze keus er is je die als ouders moet kunnen gebruiken. Ik zou, als ik de keus had geen kind met down willen hebben. Sorrie als ik hier iemand pijn mee doe. Maar zeker voor erfelijke ziektes waarbij invaliditeit, lijden of vroeg sterfte eeen rol speelt zou ik de mogelijkheid graag hebben.

Ik heb in het proefdieren lab van de radboud gewerkt. Ben er als dierenvriend weggevrucht. Maar dat terzijde. Ik ben blij dat er mensen zijn die dit werk kunnen en willen doen. De stappen die gemaakt zijn door proeven op dieren zijn gigantisch. En niet meer uit de medische wetenschap weg te denken. En ook hier worden proeven gedaan op stamcellen embrio's enz.

----------

